# Autoglym HD Wax over Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax?



## ZappyPayload (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All

Im new here and new to detailing so this is probably a really noob question! I cant find any info on this anywhere tho.

I've bought a new car in pearlescent grey and was wondering if it would be ok to layer HD wax over Ultimate Liquid wax? Would there be any benefits at all or would it just be best to stick to HD wax on its own?

As far as I can tell Ultimate Liquid Wax is considered a sealant and I know people layer a carnauba wax over a sealant. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this combo. Is it a bad idea to layer two different brands?

Any other advise on detailing a brand new car would be awesome!

Cheers


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

HD wax is more a hybrid sealant in the form of a wax. Quite solvent heavy I think from memory. Therefore applying it over something you can expect the solvents to affect the base layer and merge as part of the HD wax. This can have no affect or affect durability but you won't really know till it fails early. Depends if you're happy to potentially re apply sooner? 

HD wax is more durable and resistant the megs ULW 

ULW is far easier and quicker to use and leaves a better finish. 

My recommendation would be to use the HD wax as your base product, then as it starts to degrade a quick top up with megs ULW to revive the finish and improve water behaviour


----------



## ZappyPayload (Feb 17, 2016)

Yellow Dave said:


> HD wax is more a hybrid sealant in the form of a wax. Quite solvent heavy I think from memory. Therefore applying it over something you can expect the solvents to affect the base layer and merge as part of the HD wax. This can have no affect or affect durability but you won't really know till it fails early. Depends if you're happy to potentially re apply sooner?
> 
> HD wax is more durable and resistant the megs ULW
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll just go for the HD wax on its own then. I like the idea of the ease of ULW so maybe next year I'll try that, I heard it gives a bit of a flat shine tho.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Just do two layers of hd. Be much better than one on another.


----------



## Andrewxps (Apr 15, 2011)

AG HD wax deserves all its plaudits, it is very durable, and gives a very warm glow.

You can layer it with other LSPs but personally I would only layer this on top of a dedicated sealant - it is perfectly fine on its own mind you! The extra 10 mins to mask off any plastics will be worth it though, as this stuff is a nightmare to remove from textured plastics. Avoid allowing it to haze for too long overwise it can be difficult to remove, something like Megs Last Touch is useful here


----------



## ZappyPayload (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the replys guys. I used the HD wax yesterday on its own, it looks really slick and wet. I feel like it has dulled the shimmer if the pearl a bit, maybe its just me!

Really new to this and trying to find what works best for my paint.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Loved the HD wax, did 3 coats last sept and still holding up now, seems a shame to strip it all back for the summer detail to be honest, took a beading photo after I applied it and autoglym used it on Twitter :thumb:


----------

